# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Societa' Semplificata a Responsabilita' Limitata (Ssrl)

## nadia

Tra le misure inserite nel pacchetto liberalizzazioni vi è la possibilità concessa ai giovani under 35 di costituire la Societa' Semplificata a Responsabilita' Limitata (Ssrl) con un capitale di un solo euro, e non c'e' l'obbligo di avvalersi del notaio
Uno strumento da utilizzare!!
*** 
tutte le ultime novità fiscali sono e saranno inserite alla pagina: http://www.commercialistatelematico....e-di-stabilita

----------


## cesabas

speriamo che la penseranno così anche le banche  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Già nei giorni scorsi su Italia Oggi si commentava la possibilità di costituire un tal tipo di società proprio sull'impatto che le stesse potrebbero avere nel campo di un utilizzo di crediti   bancari proprio considerato che non c'è una "minima" base di patrimonializzazione. Al momento sono scettico anche io sul roseo futuro delle SSRL.

----------


## cesabas

vabè che non sono i 10mila € di una srl che garantiscono i prestiti bancari...

----------


## mapellone

> speriamo che la penseranno così anche le banche

  c'é da dire che la banca comunque richiede una fidejussione personale al di la del patrimonio societario.

----------


## Niccolò

Per la banca ritengo sia irrilevante (senza garanzie personali si fatica ad ottenere un leasing per una Panda), il segnale è forte per i notai.

----------


## cesabas

Si esatto l'agevolazione è soprattutto per le spese di impianto. Non riesco a capire perchè a questo punto non si permetta lo stesso anche alle società di persone.

----------


## cesabas

tra l'altro vorrei anche capire come ci si comporterà con le riduzioni del cs per perdite, probabilmente non cambierà nulla tranne la pubblicità degli atti. E per la gestione della società? i soci dopo aver versato 1€ di cs dovranno fare dei prestiti personali alla società per il normale svolgimento?
Il codice civile mi sembra preveda anche per le società di persone che il capitale sia congruo all'avvio dell'attività non stabilendone un minimo. In questo caso invece si permette di creare una società con autonomia patrimoniale perfetta, praticamente senza capitale.

----------


## Niccolò

> tra l'altro vorrei anche capire come ci si comporterà con le riduzioni del cs per perdite, probabilmente non cambierà nulla tranne la pubblicità degli atti. E per la gestione della società? i soci dopo aver versato 1 di cs dovranno fare dei prestiti personali alla società per il normale svolgimento?....

  Avrà la responsabilità limitata delle società di capitali, ma la struttura di una società di persone: se finiscono i soldi, i soci li rimettono o la società chiude. 
Tra tutte, mi sembra la manovra più interessante: elimina quella finzione di capitale sociale di 10.000 che non garantiva nessun creditore, e snellisce i costi iniziali a carico dei giovani imprenditori.

----------


## cesabas

si ma permetti ad una società di operare senza alcun capitale proprio. L'attivo patrimoniale sarà garantito solo dai debiti

----------


## Niccolò

> si ma permetti ad una società di operare senza alcun capitale proprio. L'attivo patrimoniale sarà garantito solo dai debiti

  Ok, ma 10.000 cosa garantiscono? Che poi non sono neanche 10.000, visto che sono al lordo dei costi di costituzione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cesabas

Se perdi oltre un terzo con 10.000 di cs vai dal notaio azzeri e ricomponi

----------


## cesabas

Cmq voglio dire che sono d' accordo a togliere il minimo ma per me il capitale iniziale dovrà essere commisurato almeno ai costi di avvio

----------


## dott.mamo

Quindi le operazioni sul capitale, ovvie credo visto che bastano 50 cent di perdita per avere il problema nel caso limite di capitale di 1 euro, potremmo farle sempre noi senza notaio?

----------


## cesabas

Immagino di si visto che non c' è bisogno dell' atto pubblico per la costituzione

----------


## dott.mamo

Interessante.
Certamente i costi per i soci diminuiscono, non si azzerano ma si riducono di molto.
Il commercialista può arrangiarsi del tutto per cui si paga solo uno e questo è già rilevante in termini di costi.
Sull'entità del capitale, credo che sarà più sensato costituire società con 3/5.000 euro. È simbolico dire 1 euro.
Fra l'altro in Germania mi pare ci sia un qualcosa di simile. 
E se il capitale supera i 120.000 euro?  :Big Grin: 
E se si superano i parametri del 2435-bis? Sindaco anche qui?

----------


## cesabas

io penso che qualsiasi forma si scelga per l'avvio di un'attività economica, questa debba essere dotata di un capitale essenziale almeno alle prime fasi di start up

----------


## roby

Io sinceramente sono molto favorevole a questa norma! Avere un capitale minimo di 10. 000 euro (poi, come giustamente osserva Niccolo', al lordo delle spese di costituzione) o non averlo per niente non cambia... E' solo una formalità... Anzi direi che e' ora di adeguarci agli altri Paesi, tipo gli Stati Uniti, dove non ci sono limiti minimi di capitale.... Il patrimonio e' solo la differenza tra l'attività ed il passivo. Un concetto completamente diverso dal nostro, molto piu' pratico! Quindi non solo per i giovani ma per tutti... Comunque intanto, secondo me, e' già un buon inizio...

----------


## cesabas

si ma il risparmio dov'è??? nei costi del notaio?

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì...
Che poi sono costi rinviati al momento del compimento dei 35 anni... Con costi di "trasformazione" comunque da sostenere.

----------


## cesabas

..e lo sanno quanto costa una contabilità ordinaria, unico società, unico dei soci? 
Come dicevo prima non si può iniziare un'attività economica senza soldi...vale per i minimi, figuriamoci per una srl

----------


## Aspirante Notaio

:EEK!:  Mi sembra una proposta che dire ridicola è dire poco!
La s.r.l. è una società di capitali per definizione, mi sembra assurdo.
Se vogliono incentivare le costituzioni di s.r.l. perchè non azzerano le spese di registrazione dell'atto e le altre spese accessorie?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi sembra una proposta che dire ridicola è dire poco!

  Perchè ridicola?
Dov'è il danno per i soci?

----------


## roby

Non sono d'accordo con chi critica questa opportunità!!
Ribadisco che invece era proprio ora di farlo e che e' necessario estenderla di piu'!!!
Innanzi tutto Non e' tanto una questione di risparmio nelle spese di costituzione ma di abbattimento della burocrazia e delle barriere all'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro: basta regole! E' ora di semplificare!!! se ci sono in giro ragazzi che vogliono iniziare un'attività e' giusto semplificargli la vita!!  Facciamoli lavorare! basta burocrazia!
Secondo aspetto: il capitale inteso come dotazione iniziale a garanzia dei terzi: fa sorridere il pensare che avere un capitale sottoscritto per 10.000 euro che nemmeno deve essere versato se non in minima parte e invece non averlo per niente fa differenza: e' esattamente la stessa cosa!! Forza!!!! Ragioniamoci un po' sopra!!! E' chiaro che versare 2500 euro o un euro non cambia nulla! E' chiaro che in ogni caso chi apre una società semplificata senza versare capitale sociale deve necessariamente reperire le risorse necessarie per far fronte alle spese!!! Non cambia nulla ma almeno con meno burocrazia si da piu' stimolo per avviare un'attività e le risorse vanno trovate esattamente come se si fosse sottoscritto un capitale di 10.000

----------


## cesabas

e non era più logico farlo per le società di persone? quante nuove srl fittizie si creeranno a 0 spese?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e non era più logico farlo per le società di persone? quante nuove srl fittizie si creeranno a 0 spese?

  Le stesse che sono state create fino ad oggi. 
Anche io sono d'accordo con la bontà di questa norma.

----------


## cesabas

io non trovo vantaggi di nessun tipo..non sono certo i 4000€ iniziali a rendere inappetibile l'avvio di una nuova srl.
Sarebbe stato vantaggioso per le società di persone, senza dubbio

----------


## dott.mamo

Ma se uno non ha soldi per partire, non può farsi una snc?
Costi molto bassi sia di apertura che di gestione, scegliendo magari la contabilità semplificata.
Perché mai uno dovrebbe fare una srl?
Per avere maggiori oneri per libri, deposito pratiche, redazione bilancio, contabilità ordinaria?
Il giovane parte con la snc con costi nulli, si fa una cultura minima su cosa vuol dire avere una società e poi magari è pronto per trasformarla in srl se ne ha la effettiva necessità.
Semmai era più sensato intervenire sulle società di persone e sull'impresa familiare, togliendo l'obbligo della scrittura privata autenticata.
Questa sarebbe stata una vera semplificazione e un incentivo a partire, magari abbinato ad un credito d'imposta in caso di soci di età inferiore ai 35, coordinando il tutto con il regime dei minimi.
La ssrl mi pare una cosa buttata là senza, sotto sotto, grandi vantaggi se non per noi che potremmo costituirle direttamente.

----------


## Niccolò

> ....Perché mai uno dovrebbe fare una srl?....

  La differenza tra società di capitali e società di persone non si limita ai soldi spesi per notaio e contabilità. 
In una realtà globalizzata e fatta di multinazionali, è abbastanza anacronistico investire in imprese familiari o società di persone.

----------


## cesabas

guarda che le nostre srl e quelle che potranno fare dei giovani non si discostano molto dalle società di persone. Non ci sono molti "soci di capitale" puri. Io sono daccordissimo con Mamo, dovevano farlo per le società di persone.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> guarda che le nostre srl e quelle che potranno fare dei giovani non si discostano molto dalle società di persone. Non ci sono molti "soci di capitale" puri. Io sono daccordissimo con Mamo, dovevano farlo per le società di persone.

  
Parleranno i fatti; se la nuova ssrl non verrà utilizzata, avrete ragione voi.

----------


## cesabas

....in base a quanto la spingeranno i professionisti...e per un commercialista c'è certamente un bel guadagno  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

> La differenza tra società di capitali e società di persone non si limita ai soldi spesi per notaio e contabilità. 
> In una realtà globalizzata e fatta di multinazionali, è abbastanza anacronistico investire in imprese familiari o società di persone.

  Le imprese familiari e le società di persone, decisamente diffuse, hanno dignità anche se sono le organizzazioni più semplici.
Per cui una riforma dovrebbe partire da qui.
Se parli di multinazionali ti dirò che mi sembra assai ridicolo disquisire sul capitale minimo, se 1 euro o 10.000 euro... Quelle di sicuro problemi non ne hanno, non è il capitale a porre ostacoli né l'atto notarile...
Mi pare che si sia individuato un obiettivo ma si è preso lo strumento sbagliato.
L'intervento aveva senso in un progetto più ampio che partisse dal basso, dalle entità minime che hanno ancora oggi un appesantimento burocratico assurdo.

----------


## dott.mamo

> ....in base a quanto la spingeranno i professionisti...e per un commercialista c'è certamente un bel guadagno

  Esatto, da parte nostra ci può essere solo che lavoro in più.
Il mio è un discorso più ampio, oltre gli interessi particolari.

----------


## Aspirante Notaio

> Perchè ridicola?
> Dov'è il danno per i soci?

  Non è una questione di danno dei soci ma il fatto che cio' stride con il fatto che la s.r.l. è una società di capitali. Comunque, vedremo ...!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non è una questione di danno dei soci ma il fatto che cio' stride con il fatto che la s.r.l. è una società di capitali.

  Embè?
Non è che il tuo disappunto è spinto da interessi economici, derivanti dal fatto che i notai potrebbero perdere lo 0,5% del loro fatturato ? 
Vorrei sperare di no, ma data la tua risposta....  :EEK!:

----------


## gpizz

> Perché mai uno dovrebbe fare una srl?

  Perchè hai responsabilità LIMITATA.

----------


## Niccolò

> Le imprese familiari e le società di persone, decisamente diffuse, hanno dignità anche se sono le organizzazioni più semplici.
> Per cui una riforma dovrebbe partire da qui...

  L'impresa familiare faccio fatica a considerarla un'organizzazione. Si tratta di una struttura legata a vecchi schemi del passato, in cui esisteva il capofamiglia circondato da parenti che lo aiutavano. 
Per quanto riguarda le società di persone, hanno già una struttura molto snella, alleggerirla è un'operazione abbastanza inutile. 
Le società di capitali non sono efficienti. Non lo sono nei rapporti con le banche (che richiedono sempre garanzie personali), non lo sono nei rapporti con i creditori (la normativa fallimentare è inapplicabile alle piccole realtà), non lo sono nei rapporti tra soci e società. 
Se si vuol riformare un paese, è necessario rivedere le realtà inadeguate che potrebbero competere con l'ambiente esterno. Con tutto il rispetto, ma riformare l'economia partendo dalle realtà più semplici, sarebbe come tentare di rilanciare i trasporti investendo nei motorini a due tempi.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho capito il tuo punto di vista, ma non lo condivido  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ho capito il tuo punto di vista, ma non lo condivido

  E questo mi piace! Detesto la noia e l'inutilità nel pensarla tutti nello stesso modo  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

> E questo mi piace! Detesto la noia e l'inutilità nel pensarla tutti nello stesso modo

  Esatto  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## nadia

> L'impresa familiare faccio fatica a considerarla un'organizzazione. Si tratta di una struttura legata a vecchi schemi del passato, in cui esisteva il capofamiglia circondato da parenti che lo aiutavano. 
> Per quanto riguarda le società di persone, hanno già una struttura molto snella, alleggerirla è un'operazione abbastanza inutile. 
> Le società di capitali non sono efficienti. Non lo sono nei rapporti con le banche (che richiedono sempre garanzie personali), non lo sono nei rapporti con i creditori (la normativa fallimentare è inapplicabile alle piccole realtà), non lo sono nei rapporti tra soci e società. 
> Se si vuol riformare un paese, è necessario rivedere le realtà inadeguate che potrebbero competere con l'ambiente esterno. Con tutto il rispetto, ma riformare l'economia partendo dalle realtà più semplici, sarebbe come tentare di rilanciare i trasporti investendo nei motorini a due tempi.

  Esattissimo!!! Concordo in pieno con Niccolò!!!  :Smile: 
Forza!!! Usciamo dai vecchi schemi!!! Riformiamo!!!  :Smile:

----------


## roby

perché non considerare questo un inutile adempimento ridotto? Perché trovi una differenza così importante tra un capitale di 1 euro e un capitale versato di 2500 euro, o anche se lo consideri a 10000 euro.... Non e' con questi due soldi che puoi sperare di avviare un'attività... Devi in ogni caso averne altri oppure avere il sostegno bancario... E questo e' un primo adempimento inutile eliminato! E andrebbe eliminato del tutto, per tutte le Srl: nella realtà dei fatti, come sappiamo bene tutti, non e' il cPitale sociale che da' tutela I terzi.... La srl potrebbe avere 1.000.000 di capitale sociale ma essere piena di debiti!! In tanti altri paesi, ad esempio, ho avuto esperienza negli stati uniti, non esiste il capitale sociale. Il patrimonio della società e' semplicemente la differenza tra attivo e passivo. Questo valore e' nei fatti ciò che rappresenta la vera garanzia per i terzi... (e anche questo ovviamente fino ad un certo punto)

----------


## cesabas

Proprio per questo pensate che se due giovani vogliono avviare un' attività economica scelgono una srl con costi di gestione decisamente più alti e garanzie personali per i prestiti o scoperti bancari e non una snc in semplificata?

----------


## dod

io penso che sia una cosa buona e giusta, ciò che conta è il patrimonio netto quindi potremo avere un capitale sociale iniziale irrisorio (giusto per partire) che poi via via aumenta con successive rimesse dei soci.

----------


## paolab

> io penso che sia una cosa buona e giusta, ciò che conta è il patrimonio netto quindi potremo avere un capitale sociale iniziale irrisorio (giusto per partire) che poi via via aumenta con successive rimesse dei soci.

  E' vero! Ciò che conta e' il netto!!!
Non il sociale!  :Smile:

----------


## cesabas

si ok, ma 2 giovani che vogliono avviare un'attività con un capitale minimo cosa fanno una snc o una srl?

----------


## roby

> si ok, ma 2 giovani che vogliono avviare un'attività con un capitale minimo cosa fanno una snc o una srl?

  Non puoi generalizzare, dipende da caso a caso... Se l'attività merita, se vi e' la possibilità che possa crescere, diventare un'azienda discretamente grande si parte com la Srl. Certo che se, invece, si avvia un'attività da poco, piccola, senza futuro, dove l'unico pensiero e' quello di spendere poco, allora si partirà con una società di persone...

----------


## cesabas

e allora perdonami, ma visto il risparmio del costo del notaio irrisorio rispetto a quello di gestione di una società di capitali non ha proprio senso agevolare una srl rispetto alla snc

----------


## xd1976

ok io ho un caso concreto... 
due ragazzi che volevano costituire una snc mi hanno telefonato poco fa chiedendo di costituire una SSRL
motivo?
non vogliono pagare il notaio ora e preferiscono rimandare i costi complessivi di almeno un anno. 
Ho spiegato loro infatti che tirando le somme la sostanza dei costi non cambiava ma l'unico effetto è che questi di fatto si spostano.
Non paghi il notaio ora però paghi di + di contabilità e dichiarazioni etc etc....di fatto però li paghi a fine anno o quasi 
a loro interessa partire  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

Eh magari a noi conviene ma a loro secondo me no  :Smile: 
I maggiori costi per contabilità, bilancio e dichiarazioni ci sono ogni anno, il notaio solo alla costituzione.

----------


## xd1976

è vero ma il loro ragionamento è stato: vogliamo partire e ora non abbiamo i soldi  
speriamo che li abbiano almeno dopo ehehe :Stick Out Tongue:   
a parte gli scherzi il vero motivo è stato proprio la mancanza di fondi iniziale e la reale convinzione di poter crescere entro un anno

----------


## Niccolò

> ...a parte gli scherzi il vero motivo è stato proprio la mancanza di fondi iniziale e la reale convinzione di poter crescere entro un anno

  Se servisse solo per riportare un po' di entusiasmo e speranza, sarebbe il miglior incentivo per l'economia visto fino ad oggi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dott.mamo

Io avrei puntato sulle snc, scusate se mi ripeto, ma se vogliamo PIL, prima lo facciamo creare con facilità, senza grandi costi per chi intraprende l'attività, e poi lo tassiamo riconoscendo un credito d'imposta.
Prima il pil lo creo e poi te lo tasso poco. E parti a zero spese o quasi.
Con la ssrl parti con pochi costi ma poi diventano tanti.

----------


## roby

secondo me chi inizia una nuova attività già col pensiero di dover risparmiare i soldi del notaio è meglio che non apra!
Io sono favorevole alle SSRL ma non perchè (non solo perchè) si devono risparmiare i soldi del notaio...
*** 
detto questo, chi sceglie questo tipo di società deve considerare anche:
- la gestione della SSRL è più "burocratica" della società di peersone ad esempio nei possibili giri di denaro tra società e soci, quali prelievi di utili e simili...
- un po' più costosa per il deposito del bilancio o poco altro di più...
- allo stesso tempo la SSRL consente la limitazione della responsabilità per  i debiti...

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> - un po' più costosa per il deposito del bilancio o _poco altro di più_...
> - allo stesso tempo la SSRL consente la _limitazione della responsabilità_ per  i debiti...

  Su queste due occorrerebbero riflessioni e qualche intervento dall'alto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dott.mamo

Fonte:  Italia Oggi  26/01/2012 - pag:  22
Con le nuove Srl per i giovani, costituite con un capitale sociale di 1 euro, basterà una perdita di 35 centesimi per far scattare la liquidazione. Chi opterà per questa nuova forma societaria dovrà accettare uno statuto standard che sarà emanato con un regolamento ministeriale con cui verranno definite anche le qualità soggettive dei soci. Le problematiche legate al rischio di liquidazione potrebbero obbligare i soci ad un conferimento ben maggiore di quello simbolico prospettato.

----------


## macarthur

Nel testo testo integrale del decreto firmato da Napolitano c'è il seguente comma: 
[...]
2. Con decreto ministeriale emanato dal Ministro della Giustizia di concerto con il Ministro dell'Economia e delle Finanze e con il Ministro dello Sviluppo Economico, entro sessanta giorni dall'entrata in vigore della legge di conversione del presente decreto, viene tipizzato lo statuto standard della società e sono individuati i criteri di accertamento delle qualità soggettive dei soci. 
Significa di fatto che, prima che definiscano questo statuto standard (quindi 60gg dopo che il parlamento avrà approvato) questa nuova tipologia di srl non è utilizzabile? 
Grazie
Marco

----------


## dott.mamo

Credo di no.

----------


## paolab

per la prima volta un cliente - under 35 - mi chiede attivarmi per procedere alla costituzione di una S.R.L. semplificata con capitale 1 euro... è tutto pronto? si può fare? ci sono intoppi alla CCIAA?

----------

